# Cost efficiency of Humics



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Is a 40# bag of Humic DG worth 60 bucks? Should I just put that amount towards a 2.5G jug of Humic 12? Which is more effective?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I will answer a question that you didnt ask. Percentage vise you will get more humic in the granular DG version than in a liquid product. The price is high due to shipping. See if you can find a local anderson dealer near you who deal with golf courses and get a better price. My preference is for the humic DG applied early spring.


----------



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks @uts .

Just a heads up if you are an Anderson's consumer, today only you can get 20% off through their Amazon store with promo code '20CYBERDOC' at checkout. That makes the 40# bag $56 taxed and shipped.

I understand that the percentage of Humic content is much higher in DG than in liquid. However, for the same money I can get 331 fl oz of N-ext Humic 12.

So, I did a little math and here are my results.. 
40# bag (assuming conversion of 454g:1#) = 18,160g of product X 70% Humic = 12,712g Humic
331 fl.oz (assuming standard mass of H2O @ 28g/fl.oz.) = 9,268g of product X 12% Humic = 1,112g Humic content

Wow, I'm glad I did this calculation.. Please correct me if I am wrong. But it looks like granular treatment is much more cost effective.. Whats to stop me from dissolving 5# of Humic DG into 2.5G water to get around the same dilution of AI for a liquid treatment? Seems much cheaper than Humic 12 off the shelf..


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

StuMPie82 said:


> Thanks @uts .
> 
> Just a heads up if you are an Anderson's consumer, today only you can get 20% off through their Amazon store with promo code '20CYBERDOC' at checkout. That makes the 40# bag $56 taxed and shipped.
> 
> ...


I think the humic DG is 62% now but even then it is much cheaper. AM Leonard also has 10-20% off today if you want to check that.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

StuMPie82 said:


> Just a heads up if you are an Anderson's consumer, today only you can get 20% off through their Amazon store with promo code '20CYBERDOC' at checkout. That makes the 40# bag $56 taxed and shipped.


@StuMPie82 Thank you! :thumbup: Just picked up some Andersons Barricade for next year.


----------



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

I would have done the same had I not just scored a Earthway S25 push sprayer. Itchin' to throw down some serious liquids this season!


----------



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Copycat RGS

I used a large stock pot and a hotplate to slow brew (at around 125F), 2 pounds of Humic DG (70% ai) into 2 gallons of water along with a half pound of soluble Fulvic Acid and Sea Kelp powders. That breaks down to ~
8% Humic 
3% Fulvic
3% Sea Kelp

Used paint strainer to remove ~10oz undissolved matter, and bottled 2 gallons of usable product. Cost of ingredients was around $15.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

StuMPie82 said:


> Copycat RGS
> 
> I used a large stock pot and a hotplate to slow brew (at around 125F), 2 pounds of Humic DG (70% ai) into 2 gallons of water along with a half pound of soluble Fulvic Acid and Sea Kelp powders. That breaks down to ~
> 8% Humic
> ...


Where do you purchase your fulvic and sea Kelp? Evey I have looked it has been pretty expensive.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> StuMPie82 said:
> 
> 
> > Copycat RGS
> ...


get kelp meal and break it down
https://www.newcountryorganics.com/nature-s-kelp-ireland-50-lb-bag.html
or K4L with email specials+coupons.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Bombers said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > StuMPie82 said:
> ...


Many thanks for the heads up. How do you break it down?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


Not sure on the dissolvability of bulk kelp but if you're spraying I'd brew it like the poster above or get a cheap kitchen grinder/blender to make it easier to dissolve.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Bombers said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


Definitely plan on spraying. I was hoping to spray HA, FA, Yucca, Molasses and Sea Kelp when I spray PGR, Ferrous Sulphate and either Ammonium Sulfate/Urea. Good idea on the blender. I did not think of that. I was thinking of a motar and pedestal.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Whats a good economical granular humic at Ewing or Siteone?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

@StuMPie82 curious to how well this stored. Imagine no different than real RGS?

Found this kelp fulvic humic blend on K4L. Not sure about ratios of each element but seems similar right? $22 for 1 lb. Better than $125 for RGS unless I am missing something?

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/fulvic-humic-kelp-blend/


----------

